# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Dubai Mall aquarium re-opens after springing leak

## AquaticQuotient.com

The massive Dubai Mall aquarium has re-opened after it sprang a leak, resulting in the partial evacuation of the complex. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

